# Conversion Handguns - Purchasing in .22 to Convert Later



## nosforever

Hi All, 

I just joined the forum; as my tax return should be in the mail very shortly, and i would like to stick it to the man by purchasing a firearm with a portion of the money. 

I've got minimal experience with handguns, but plenty of experience shooting rifles from .22lr to .308 mag to japanese 7.7mm from WW era. 

I shot a couple 9MM with a few friends of mine a couple months back and got hooked. I don't want to go overboard and purchase a 9MM or larger, then spend another $500 learning how to shoot on-point. I would like to explore competition shooting after honinig my skills. 

Now for the business:
Since i have plans to expand to 9MM and larger in the future, and i would like to get CCW permit for personal defense, i would like to find a really solid conversion pistol that will last for years. I haven't been able to find any literature regarding what pistols can be converted...and beyond that i haven't found anything that i could buy as .22LR or .22Mag. After getting used to the weapon i would like to up-convert to 9MM since i will already be comfortable with the gun. I have held a couple sig mosquito's, and my hands love them. I also held a 1911 .22LR with hardwood grips, and i wanted to drop it right away. I couldn't imagine firing it loaded with 9MM rounds without rubber grips.

So what i'm looking for is some semi-auto handguns in the 300-450$ range that i will be able to shoot at the range for years, and that i can up-convert to 9MM in the future. Watcha got?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scorpion8

nosforever said:


> So what i'm looking for is some semi-auto handguns in the 300-450$ range that i will be able to shoot at the range for years, and that i can up-convert to 9MM in the future. Watcha got?


I think you'll find your chances very limited. Besides the 1911-series, which have readily available 22 LR conversion kits, there aren't a lot of others. The action mechanisms are just too different between the calibers. You might be better off looking for a "series", like getting a Beretta 87 in 22LR and then moving up to an identical gun in a Beretta 84/85 or all the way up to a Beretta 92. In these instances, the guns will be so similar that they will "feel" like you're shooting the same gun.

Other "series" might include: Stoeger Luger in 22LR, and then 9mm; Ruger 22/45 and then any 1911-family; Walther TPH in 22LR and then PPK-family.


----------



## zebramochaman

As far as I know what you are looking for does not exist. There are 9mm semi autos that can be easily converted to .22, but there are no .22's that can be converted to 9mm.
If you were to get a 9mm Glock, Advantage Arms sells a .22 kit. The problem with this approach is that, in addition to the cost of the Glock, the kit runs about $300 if you can find them in stock.
Among other design considerations the chamber pressures for 9mm are much greater than .22. The size of a .22 magazine is much smaller and thinner. The 9mm luger is a centerfire cartidge whereas the .22 is rimfire.
IMO you are much better off getting a quality .22 semi auto and later go for the 9mm. If you are like most of the people on this site you will not be satisfied owning one pistol for very long.
As for me, I will never part with my Browning Buck Mark (.22LR). This gun I will pass down to my grandson. But, then again, I feel that way about most of my firearms.


----------



## EliWolfe

Don't think I got anything for your dollar amount. My guess is the more you shoot handguns, the more handguns you're gonna want! So while I admire your long range planning I wouldn't be surprised if you end up like the rest of us hereabouts. In answer to your question, I would get a used Beretta 92 9mm in good condition and do some research on the various .22 conversions for it. The 92 is one of the front runners in many forms of competitive shooting. Good luck!
Eli JAC Hand Gun Conversion Kits


----------



## nosforever

Well this would explain why I haven't been able to find any solid information regarding this. Thanks for the info guys. If I have to stick with just a. 22 to start with I have it narrowed down to the buckmaster, a ruger mach I II or III or a sig mosquito. I've heard great things about all but the mosquito so I will likely take one of the first two options. Chances are u will see me askinfor 9mm advice in a short time. Thanks again!


----------



## ronmail65

Great idea, but conversion kits generally move in the other direction -- buy a higher caliber gun and convert down to .22, not the other way around. I'm still a novice, but I've done a fair amount of research on this subject.

Bascially, I think you have 2 options... 

1 - Purchase a .22 semi-auto pistol, like the Mosquito which you seemed to like, or some other pistol. You're in the $350 and up range for a decent piece. See how you like it and move up from there as time, interest, and budget permits.

2 - Purchase a 9mm outright - selecting a pistol that has conversion kits readily available. Unless you buy used, it will be difficult to find a good quality full size (or near full size) 9mm semi auto that fits your budget. Then it will be another $300 to $400 for a good conversion kit. Yes, that's about the same cost of purchasing a .22 pistol -- so you can just as easily forget the constraint of finding something that has a conversion kit and get a separate .22 pistol of your liking.

Either way, borrow/rent and shoot as many different guns as you can till you find what you're comfortable with. Take an NRA safety course too, if you haven't already.


----------

